# Supreme Fusion 24 wood insert



## WoodfireNewbie (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello there everyone!  I found very little information on the Supreme Fusion 24 insert anywhere other than on this thread - not even a single user review! - so I decided to be your official guinea pig 

I found the best price by far at Hearthside Hearth & Grill Sales; after a 10% off coupon both the insert _and_ medium face assembly were just $2,050 shipped.  BAM!  It will take about a week to receive so hopefully by this time next week I'll have updates.

To copy/paste from the thread above, this is a very unique insert:

all stainless steel.
No secondary tubes (website shows a flat sheet baffle with perforated holes that supposedly achieves same effect)
An adjustable "circulating chamber" metal shroud that encapsulates the main unit/firebox. The fans blow into this chamber.
No firebrick in the unit
Super light weight (175lbs, this due to the lack of firebrick and no cast iron, correct - confirmed with the manufacturer)
Fold down grilling plate (Sales rep at Supreme says they cook chicken wings on their display model)
Only calls for 5" liner (after speaking w/ Supreme, this is due to installer feedback with some customers having difficulty installing a 6" liner so the 5" gives more flexibility)
More posts to follow...


----------



## WoodfireNewbie (Feb 26, 2018)

Before purchasing I spoke with Supreme both on the phone and in email -- here are the responses I received to questions others may have:

Hi Matt,

Thank you for your inquiry.
The Fusion is a great insert with so many innovative features.

Here are the answers to your following questions:

1. Where are your fireplaces manufactured?  All our products are manufactured in Quebec, Canada but distributed all across North America.

2. Can you offer any insight as to the light item weight of 175lbs?  Other competitors I've seen run over 300lbs for a steel unit. The Fusion is light in weight because its firebox is built of stainless steel instead of refractory bricks. There are many benefits to stainless steel such as superior heat transfer and durability. Unlike traditional inserts built with refractory bricks, prone to cracking, our heavy-duty chamber offers great thermal tension. We guarantee its durability with a market-leading 25 year limited lifetime warranty.
- I thought firebrick is ideal to avoid warping the steel, but what do I know, see username   maybe they use more/thicker metal.

3. I'm a little concerned about the 25-year warranty.  I can't find much information about the company online outside your website and there are no product reviews for the Fusion inserts that I can see.  How can I be sure there will be warranty support 25 years from now? I understand your concerns however Supreme has been building high-efficiency fireplaces and inserts for over 3 decades. Our products are backed with numerous Vesta awards (the most prestigious form of recognition in our industry, please visit www.vestaawards.com for more info) and several patented technologies. Today we have a network of qualified dealers that sell, install and service our products. I can refer you to the nearest dealer if you email your zip code.
- I did check and there are three dealers in the Twin Cities within 30 minutes, so that is surprisingly good

4. Love the BBQ feature! Yes, the barbecue grill is indeed one of the many unique features of the Fusion.

Also, information I received after calling their sales line (which they answered in French initially!):

5. There are two fans inside the unit to the left and right of the firebox.  They blow the air through vents located all around the outside of the front cover.  It "won't feel like a hair dryer" heat-wise, but they say it does a good job heating as a secondary source.

6. The 5" liner is purely from installer feedback requesting a smaller liner for easier installation in smaller chimneys.  It is also less expensive than 6" so that is a nice perk.  My fireplace damper is 5.75" wide max so the 5" liner will be perfect without modifying anything!

I hope this helps.
If you have any other questions, feel free to call or email. I will be away for training tomorrow but you can call and speak to any other inside sales representative.


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2018)

Firebrick is used to protect and extend the life of the metal but it is also used to keep the fire bed hotter for more complete combustion. 

FWIW Last I checked, Vesta awards are no assurance of warranty service.


----------



## WoodfireNewbie (Feb 26, 2018)

Haha I'm with you totally, working in IT I've become quite bitter when it comes to dealing with sales people.  Seems they always take unusually long to reply after you buy something...  

I'm really interested to see how it performs once I get it.  I read some mentions of metal pinging sounds without the firebrick liner.


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2018)

They say it meets EPA standards but I don't see the Fusion 24 listed on the Feb 2018 EPA certification list.


----------



## WoodfireNewbie (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks begreen, do you have a link to that?  From the owner's manual it states it is "certified to comply with" EPA phase II and tested by Dirigo Laboratories in Clackamas, OR.

Edit: nvm, found it here


----------



## WoodfireNewbie (Feb 26, 2018)

Reply from Supreme:


Hi Matt,


Both the Fusion 18 and 24 appear on the EPA list under Foyers Supreme Inc. (foyers is fireplace in french).


Let me know if you still can't find the listing.


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2018)

Do you see it listed? I only see the Fusion 18 and Fusion FN.


----------



## WoodfireNewbie (Feb 26, 2018)

Fusion FN matches the 4.4 emissions rate for the Fusion 24 so that must be the same thing, it's the only model they have besides the 18


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2018)

I expect that could be right.  Might be a difference between marketing name and mfg. part number.


----------



## shortys7777 (Feb 26, 2018)

very curious about this stove as I am looking and this should fit my smaller fireplace while still stating it covers 1500 sq ft. well the fusion 18. Going to be following this.


----------



## WoodfireNewbie (Mar 1, 2018)

Got a text this morning to call the shipping company and schedule a time for delivery.  Arriving tomorrow between 10AM and 4PM


----------



## mellow (Mar 2, 2018)

175lbs is still nothing to sneeze at.  If you take the firebrick out and the door off of most inserts they will be in that territory.  Will be curious to see how the AAC works on it along with the secondary air to the baffle.


----------



## WoodfireNewbie (Mar 2, 2018)

Tell you what, I was more than happy about the 175lbs weight when I had to get it down the stairs tonight...




Looking about ready for the liner!


----------



## WoodfireNewbie (Mar 3, 2018)

So... I unscrewed the outer cover and opened up the front door, excited to see how big the firebox area was...

Aaaand there was no barbecue grill inside.  Is it on top?  Is it underneath?  Is it with the documentation??... Nope, never put in from the factory.

Amusingly there was a signed and dated checklist from 8/2017 by "DP" and one of the items listed was none other than "barbecue grill".

Looks like I'll be making some calls to the manufacturer again........ Closed on weekends BTW.


----------



## WoodfireNewbie (Mar 14, 2018)

Got the grill!


----------



## shortys7777 (Mar 15, 2018)

is the stove operating yet? How is it?


----------



## WoodfireNewbie (Mar 16, 2018)

Waiting on the 5" liner, had to be special ordered since the installer (DJ's out of Albertville MN) only stocks down to 5.5".  Two week lead time.  By this time next week I hope to get some good pics and impressions.

Here's a rough idea of how the metal shroud looks that the stove itself fits inside of:


----------



## WoodfireNewbie (Mar 26, 2018)

Installation date set tentatively for Thursday, 4/5 in the morning.  Took 3 weeks for the liner, the smaller 5" size had to be specially made before they could ship.


----------



## WoodfireNewbie (Apr 5, 2018)

Another delay with DJ's the installer.  Went from two week lead time to three weeks, and now they cancelled on me today to say it will be five weeks.  This is why I hate contractors, wish I could just do it myself!


----------



## Nigel459 (Apr 5, 2018)

Sorry to hear! How can they cancel on the day-of? That could be pretty disruptive to one's scheduling... good luck, looks like it'll be a nice one once (if ever haha) it gets in


----------



## shortys7777 (Apr 5, 2018)

Should've just done it by yourself. Even at this point I would do it myself. Even if it takes you a weekend you'll learn something new. Reasons like this is why I don't deal with contractors. Good luck. keep us updated.


----------



## supremeastra (May 5, 2018)

Any updates WoodfireNewbie??  I have a Supreme Astra that I will be installing in a camp I will be building soon and I'm curious how your install goes.


----------



## WoodfireNewbie (Jun 8, 2018)

I never thought I'd be able to say this, but...

IT'S FINALLY DONE!!

After two months of problems with the installer's liner supplier I finally told them I'd buy my own.  Here's the kicker,
*
We only had 6-3/8" actual clearance in our 7x11" 20-foot high exterior chimney and we live in Minnesota.  Clearly we're going to want an insulated liner, but no insulated 6" liner fits a space that small unless it was seriously ovalized.  Ugh.... if only an insert existed that took a 5" liner..........  oh, wait!*

What I thought was a neat perk of the Fusion 24 -- and an easy way to save a few bucks buying a smaller liner -- ended up being the feature that made the entire installation possible.  Epic.

That all being said, even finding a 5" insulated liner was difficult until I came across Rockford Chimney Supply's 5" pre-insulated liner: the only one that would fit with an outer diameter of just 6.25" (all other companies were 6.5"+).  After the extra cost of the 9x13 terra cotta screw-on top flue plate adapter the total came out to $915 and it took one week to arrive.

Installers were in and out in two hours so that surprisingly was only $450.  All-in, we got the insert, liner and installation for a very palatable $3,500.  The local fireplace galleries were trying to sell us inserts that cost that much alone.

First time I opened the door the cat had to jump in,




And then we got a nice small test fire going with some random softwood from the backyard.




Didn't want to get the house any hotter than it already is in June.  




*Initial impressions:*
OK, for a load of wood this small I wasn't expecting much but it made the entire 700sqft lower level noticeably warm in half an hour, roughly +10°F.  Much to our surprise we still could smell some of the smoky wood burning smell too which is a plus.  The fan kicked on after 20 minutes and generated a slight warm breeze all around the unit, though the majority of the heat was radiated directly through the glass itself.  Very toasty with your hand 12" away from the glass; will make a great toe warmer this winter.

I used the "automatic air control" valve on the left to start the fire and could tell a large amount of air was getting sucked in.  Shortly after (5-10 mins?) it closed slowly back up again and limited the air for a slow dancing burn.  I'll get a video next winter when we put in our first nice sized load.  No really, I'll *actually* make a video and post it here!

- There were a few occasional metal "pinging" sounds while the metal was warming up, subsided after 10 minutes, so fortunately nothing too distracting being totally made of stainless.
- The owner's manual mentions a speed control knob to turn down the fan, which I'm going to want to find and turn that down a bit as it drowns out the sound of the fire.  Or just unplug it 

I won't have a good idea of how much heat this thing REALLY puts out until December or so, but so far we love it!  The size is comparable to other inserts costing much more and the modern look is a big plus.  Can't wait to use the BBQ grill.

....IT'S FINALLY DONE!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Jun 8, 2018)

Beauty!!


----------



## begreen (Jun 8, 2018)

Congratulations! I never realized the Supreme was a cat stove.


----------



## WoodfireNewbie (Sep 22, 2018)

First time on house heating duty and doing a great job!


----------



## WoodfireNewbie (Oct 15, 2018)

It's been cooling down near freezing the past couple weeks in Minneapolis so it has been the perfect opportunity to learn how to operate this insert without smoking out the house.  

Bought my first ever face cord of seasoned red oak and built a rack made of 2x6's and 2x4's with some metal braces on the sides.  It was tricky trying to determine where to put that wood where it wouldn't attract extra bugs into the house or kill grass underneath it.  I ended up stacking it in the back of the yard under some pine trees already covered in pine bark mulch.




Burning the oak has been great.  I can throw in a couple logs at 10PM and wake up 7 hours later to find a few embers left to start it back up.  What I never expected though was how well you can make pizzas in this thing once the fire dies down!

This is just the temp of the glass.  The embers are so hot the thermometer can't read them.  Ouch!




Once two to three logs' worth of embers are prepared they get pushed out to the corners for even convective heat.  I made a tool to reach in and pull the grate down with some scrap wood, then use a standard aluminum 14" pizza peel to quickly get the pizza in.




This was my first attempt and boy is it hard to get the camera to focus in there!




After I pulled out a perfect-looking pizza I was a little sad I didn't make it bigger -- the crust was perfectly crispy (we could NEVER get a crispy crust before, even with a gas oven and pizza stone) and after a 3-minute broil to brown the top it came out as you see above.

The next day we got more brazen and made another batch of dough, threw on some chicken and parsley pesto with tomato and jalapeno and crossed our collective fingers...




Best pizza we've ever made at home.  The taste with the pesto and the perfect crust was mind blowing.




Pizza crust recipe here: http://puu.sh/BLATS.png

Making pizzas may just be our "thing" now when we invite company over this winter.


----------



## begreen (Oct 15, 2018)

That's decent looking pizza there. I need to try again with a cooler firebox. It was so hot the last time I tried that the pizza was done in a minute and the crust scorched on the bottom.


----------



## wild_bill49 (Dec 9, 2018)

is this thread still alive?  got some questions about how loud the fans are and how much heat they actually put out.  thanks.


----------



## heatiowa (Dec 9, 2018)

I also have a few questions about your supreme perhaps you could do a full review on your insert now that you have had it for a little while


----------



## Penn02 (Dec 23, 2018)

We've had the supreme insert since late October. Handle fell off two weeks ago, still waiting on a new one-  it fell off five or six weeks after purchase with minimal use. Company said they would mail us a new door. Insert was installed incorrectly and took three visits for fire-glow to correct installation. Half the time the fire goes to a  smolder when the door is fully latched. Installers told us to call Supreme to get their techniques for a fire that will still produce heat when door is latched. Went back-again-to get the Supreme fire instructions and followed them to a T this Sunday morning. Same thing. Wiggled handle on to latch the door. If door is held shut by an antique iron- all good.  But that's pretty bad. Our was approx 4500 US dollars with installation and it's been a big disappointment.  Will call Supreme once we have a functioning door. 
They've said installing more chimney would not help.  It we get this working to basic specs will update review. Would say do not buy.


----------



## Penn02 (Dec 23, 2018)

FYI- fan not too loud. A little lower than one of those white noise makers. Our heat production is good when fire will stay lit...


----------



## heatiowa (Dec 23, 2018)

Penn02 said:


> We've had the supreme insert since late October. Handle fell off two weeks ago, still waiting on a new one-  it fell off five or six weeks after purchase with minimal use. Company said they would mail us a new door. Insert was installed incorrectly and took three visits for fire-glow to correct installation. Half the time the fire goes to a  smolder when the door is fully latched. Installers told us to call Supreme to get their techniques for a fire that will still produce heat when door is latched. Went back-again-to get the Supreme fire instructions and followed them to a T this Sunday morning. Same thing. Wiggled handle on to latch the door. If door is held shut by an antique iron- all good.  But that's pretty bad. Our was approx 4500 US dollars with installation and it's been a big disappointment.  Will call Supreme once we have a functioning door.
> They've said installing more chimney would not help.  It we get this working to basic specs will update review. Would say do not buy.



How many feet of chimney do you have? Is your liner insulated? Do you know the moisture content of you wood and species of wood? And what about the overall quality/fit and finish? Sorry for all the questions I’m just really thinking of buying a supreme insert


----------



## Penn02 (Dec 23, 2018)

heatiowa said:


> How many feet of chimney do you have? Is your liner insulated? Do you know the moisture content of you wood and species of wood? And what about the overall quality/fit and finish? Sorry for all the questions I’m just really thinking of buying a supreme insert


"Alot" of chimney- will get you a real answer later. Not insulated. It was retrofitted into a 70's A frame living room fireplace. They added two feet of chimney.  Not sure of wood species. We've had it since last winter. It's been kept dry since delivery.  The finish is well done.  The unit it light- but that's well know. It's meant to be. Until handle fell off, we'd been thinking it was us or poor installation.   Will update this one we get the new door and speak with Supreme.   Also- we've never seen a difference when pushing in activator or adjusting the fire burn rate. 
It's a great looking unit and hoping we get the problems worked out. Overall pretty home handy and do it ourselves- but left this to others. Sounds like those who installed it themselves have  good results.


----------



## mar13 (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm at a friend's house whom has had this insert for about 4 weeks, running gbit essentially 24/7. The fan is quiet. He's happy with the inaeri performance and is cooking meals every 4 days. He says the installer put some white type of cloth insulation around the outside i though not called for by manual. I don't think it's a cat, as I can see the baffle.


----------



## begreen (Jan 7, 2019)

mar13 said:


> I don't think it's a cat, as I can see the baffle.


 Take a look at the first picture here:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/supreme-fusion-24-wood-insert.167778/#post-2267666


----------



## mar13 (Jan 9, 2019)

begreen said:


> Take a look at the first picture here:
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/supreme-fusion-24-wood-insert.167778/#post-2267666



It does help to read, look at  a thread carefully (and not be multitasking) before replying!


----------



## Pertzbro (Feb 4, 2019)

Any more updates on how the air controls work and secondary combustion works?


----------



## begreen (Feb 4, 2019)

Pertzbro said:


> Any more updates on how the air controls work and secondary combustion works?


The video you posted in the other thread shows how the air control works. Secondary combustion is probably conventional tube design if like the Opus. Or a plate with holes in it like on the Galaxy.


----------



## WoodfireNewbie (Oct 2, 2019)

Hey sorry clearly I haven't checked this in a while!  That sucks to hear Penn02 is having issues with the handle, ours has been A-OK.  I'll take a look at the latch mechanism to see how ours is held on.

Heatiowa:
How many feet of chimney do you have? I thought it was 20', it was actually 28'.
Is your liner insulated? Yes, 1/2" insulation
Do you know the moisture content of you wood and species of wood? I was seeing ~13-15%, and mixed hardwoods mainly oak/ash
And what about the overall quality/fit and finish? I'm satisfied with the quality and can't wait for burning wood in it again this winter.  If you start a fire too hot too fast in it while it's cold, the top steel portion does bend downwards some as the steel expands from heat -- but comes back up and flattens out fine once the heat spreads.  It also doesn't hold heat as long as cast iron or brick lined fireboxes, but that also makes it easier to start up and come to temp.  The fans work well and a wall fan controller is included to quiet them down if needed.  I do have issues sometimes starting a fire with the door closed and the air intake fully open, and tend to keep the door slightly cracked for the first 5 mins or so.

Here is something I didn't understand when I first started looking at wood stoves: they cost a lot more time and money than a gas insert.
- 260 therms of natural gas = 26M BTUs of heat = 1 cord of oak on average
- 260 therms @ $0.93/therm = $251 (Minneapolis, MN)
Then you have to factor in energy efficiency:
96% efficient furnace = 24.9M BTUs, 70% efficient insert = 18.2M BTUs
Basically a cord of oak will need to cost $200 to break even with gas, at least in MN.


----------



## SpaceBus (Oct 3, 2019)

That's a nice fireplace. Not a bad price either!


----------



## WoodfireNewbie (Oct 16, 2019)

Update 10/16/19 - second year now using this fireplace and now that I've learned how it works, it's been great with the automatic air control ("AAC").  Keep the door cracked first five minutes with the lever pushed all the way in, then close the door and leave it alone.  Airflow slowly closes off as the temp comes up, no need for my my wife to deal with it when I'm gone!


----------



## moresnow (Oct 16, 2019)

Going out for pizza right now


----------



## Uly (Dec 15, 2019)

Looking for some advise with our new insert. Had the Fusion 24 a couple months now, installed by a local dealer. Single story chimney with insulated ss liner. Burning dry hardwood.

Its pretty to look at, but our unit has been finicky to operate.  The automatic air control just doesn't seem to let enough air in.  Once the fire warms up, the automatic damper starts closing. On many starts the damper will close before the kindling has time to light larger pieces of wood. Should mention, to my knowledge the activator/damper lever can't be manually pushed back in until the firebox cools. I also have the burn rate selector set to maximum burn rate.

I'll crack the door long enough for the fire to get going usually exceeding what the owners manual says (shut the door after 2 minutes), but even leaving the door cracked 5+ minutes like the op suggested and getting a pretty decent fire, when I shut the door in seconds the fire sometimes goes out. Twice creating a lot of smoke and back drafting. Any suggestions to prevent this? I'v tried loading the wood lots of different ways, crack a nearby window, using fire starters etc.


----------



## heatiowa (Dec 17, 2019)

Uly said:


> Looking for some advise with our new insert. Had the Fusion 24 a couple months now, installed by a local dealer. Single story chimney with insulated ss liner. Burning dry hardwood.
> 
> Its pretty to look at, but our unit has been finicky to operate.  The automatic air control just doesn't seem to let enough air in.  Once the fire warms up, the automatic damper starts closing. On many starts the damper will close before the kindling has time to light larger pieces of wood. Should mention, to my knowledge the activator/damper lever can't be manually pushed back in until the firebox cools. I also have the burn rate selector set to maximum burn rate.
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice install. I think supreme says not to use kindling because the fast heat from the kindling will heat up activator to quickly causing it to close prematurely. Once you get it going how’s the heat output and burn time ?


----------



## Uly (Dec 18, 2019)

heatiowa said:


> Looks like a nice install. I think supreme says not to use kindling because the fast heat from the kindling will heat up activator to quickly causing it to close prematurely. Once you get it going how’s the heat output and burn time ?
> View attachment 253696


Think you are right. I spoke to the Supreme, very nice and helpful on the phone. They said use a long burning firestarter (specifically Pine Mountain Starter Logg) with the logs set up just like that photo in the owners manual with NO kindling or paper. After lighting the starter shut the door immediately. I'm picking up those starters and giving it a try. Basically they were like this is an EPA stove with 5 patents and doesn't work like your old stove.

If I still have problems they said to better secure the liner connection at the unit.


----------



## moto1965 (Jan 3, 2020)

How is the heat capacity of this unit, I have a very large open living space ~1500 sq. ft. I am trying to heat.?  My home is very old and only has fireplaces for heat so I want to maximize heating capability and with the 250 cfm fans thought the fusion would be a good option but havent seen any reviews on how well it heats.

Any other pros/cons of this unit?


----------



## WoodfireNewbie (Jan 31, 2020)

Uly said:


> Think you are right. I spoke to the Supreme, very nice and helpful on the phone. They said use a long burning firestarter (specifically Pine Mountain Starter Logg) with the logs set up just like that photo in the owners manual with NO kindling or paper.



I had the exact same problem with the fire extinguishing itself at first.  Your firewood is likely split too thick, to the point when the 'starter burns out the wood can't stay lit.  Use thinner pieces, especially on top.  They will turn into coals first and help light the wood below.  You could also mix in some lower density wood, which burns faster and more easily.  Once you get a feel for it, the auto air control truly is automatic.

I'm just using my small homemade starters (3oz dixie paper cup + shaved wood hamster bedding + 30 grams of candle wax).  One is all it takes.  One other tip: if you need more depth for longer firewood pieces, remove the BBQ grill.  Adds about 1.5".



moto1965 said:


> How is the heat capacity of this unit, I have a very large open living space ~1500 sq. ft. I am trying to heat.?  My home is very old and only has fireplaces for heat so I want to maximize heating capability and with the 250 cfm fans thought the fusion would be a good option but havent seen any reviews on how well it heats.



This can absolutely heat 1500 sqft and the fans are quite powerful.  You will need to plan on adding more wood every 1.5 - 2 hours (pretty typical) and also having enough airflow in the house to push the heat that far away.  We have it in a 750sqft downstairs room and it gets awfully hot down there, like taking-off-your-shirt hot.  Good thing my wife likes it down there


----------



## Peterdulux (Aug 12, 2021)

I recently had an 18 installed and have had no issues with it so far, but, I do have a question that I can not find any info on.

On the right side where the door latches is a metal plate that has a 45 degree bend in it and pulls out of the side.

I want to guess thats it an ash scoop.....  Anyone noticed this?


----------



## EbS-P (Aug 12, 2021)

Peterdulux said:


> I want to guess thats it an ash scoop..


Looks like that where affixed the ul label. Really smart!  Don’t lose it. May be one on the back to but no one would ever see it. ( just a guess)

evan


----------



## WoodfireNewbie (Mar 31, 2022)

Yup, that has the serial # on it as well which you'll need for warranty support. I found out about that now because, four years later, guess who needs warranty support?!

The airwash baffle with the perforations in it (seen at the top edge of the glass) has been flexing outwards more over time on our unit, to the point now where if we let the fire get hot enough it contacts the glass. I took two plumbing wrenches to it trying to bend it back, didn't work, still warping when it heats up. We've burned a total of maybe four cords and it has never been over-fired (no visible red glowing)

Fortunately we have our original purchase receipt _and _the receipt from the installers who put in the unit to qualify for their warranty coverage. Contacted Hearthside (our distributor), who are contacting Supreme, and will be mailing me a replacement airwash baffle once they can find out what the part number is. I'm in the middle of this exchange with them right now.


----------



## just clint (Sep 22, 2022)

Hi there, I bought a fusion insert last year, and have had decent results. I was looking at trying to increase the efficiency of the fans. I spoke with the dealer here and he said they have started sending the faceplates out to cut grates in the front to allow the fans to blow out the front as opposed to the sides and top.
How do you find your fans heating? is it satisfactory? thanks
Clint


----------



## WoodfireNewbie (Oct 7, 2022)

just clint said:


> Hi there, I bought a fusion insert last year, and have had decent results. I was looking at trying to increase the efficiency of the fans. I spoke with the dealer here and he said they have started sending the faceplates out to cut grates in the front to allow the fans to blow out the front as opposed to the sides and top.
> How do you find your fans heating? is it satisfactory? thanks
> Clint


Hey Clint, no issues with heat with or without the blower fans. I wouldn't bother. Heat will go up either way.

Also as an update, Supreme is refusing to honor their firebox warranty for the deflecting air wash baffle because it's a painted part. Literally the only thing their warranty covers are the sides and bottom of the firebox itself; nothing else. Borderline useless.


----------

